# The Wonder



## Alchemedia (Nov 17, 2022)

This is a remarkable film however I'm conflicted about Matthew Herbert's OST in context. Has anyone else seen it? 






Matthew Herbert Scoring Sebastián Lelio’s ‘The Wonder’ | Film Music Reporter


Composer Matthew Herbert (The Beast Must Die, The Cave, The Responder, Port Authority, Temple) is reuniting with director Sebastián Lelio on the upcoming Netf



filmmusicreporter.com


----------



## Niah2 (Nov 22, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> This is a remarkable film however I'm conflicted about Matthew Herbert's OST in context. Has anyone else seen it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haven't seen it but you peeked my interest because I think Matthew Herbert is very interesting artist to follow. He's incredibly inventive IMO.

I gave a brief listen to the soundtrack and I am really enjoying it !


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Nov 22, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> This is a remarkable film however I'm conflicted about Matthew Herbert's OST in context. Has anyone else seen it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its on my watchlist - as too many others 🙈


----------

